

This Holacracy Thing - thursdayb
http://www.caswenson.com/2014_10_05_this_holacracy_thing

======
anigbrowl
This might seem pedantically trivial, but my first reaction to holacracy was
'why should I trust your system when you can't even build a word properly?'
The _Hol_ part is is from _Holos_ , Greek for whole. You could talk about a
holarchy (a previous attempt at this sort of system) because a 'holorchy'
would suggest a whole ball and 'holoarchy' is unwieldy. But 'holacracy' is
such a linguistic mess that it conveys an air diving into something without
having thought out the underlying assumptions properly.

~~~
nomade0
"This might seem pedantically trivial"... you were right ;)

------
walterbell
See Frank Herbert's _Dune_ or [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second-
order_cybernetics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second-order_cybernetics) for
additional context on the limitations of fixed models.

